# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Что делать, если у меня Windows RT?

## DEL

Если ваше устройство работает под управлением Windows RT, его система не обновится до Windows 10. Для него в сентябре 2015 года будет выпущено обновление, которое улучшит меню "Пуск" и экран блокировки. Чтобы его получить, посетите Центр обновлений Windows на устройстве под управлением Windows RT.

----------

